# Meshing EoM with regular magic system?



## Suldulin (Jan 1, 2003)

namely resistances and resistance spells?

Air and void=sonic

steam, lava=fire

light=fire/positive(non-healing)?

shadows=cold/negative(non-undead healing)?

earth, mud, water?

crystal, metal, biomatter=leave as is?


----------

